# Microsoft Sidewinder Strategic Commander



## Avariel (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen
Also, seid heute bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Microsoft Sidewinder Strategic Commander. Dummerweise macht das Teil absolut nicht das, was ich will. 

Er weigert sich partout, unter Win ME zu laufen, unter Win2k läufts aber einwandfrei. Weis jemand, wo´s nen Patch gibt, der das behebt? Auf Microsoft.com war ich schon, die ignorieren WinME komplett und schwafeln irgendwas von Win2k und Win98  

Thx
Avariel


----------

